

[Show HN] My entries in the 2011 Google AI Challenge - ff0066mote
http://f06mote.com/post/16481170308/ants-for-ai-challenge

======
ff0066mote
My bots are neither spectacular, nor especially smart, but I had fun and
wanted to share.

My code is linked to from that blog post, but for the impatient here it is:
<https://github.com/plredmond/ants.py>

